# New Red Devil Fry



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

So- As you may know i had recently found new 6 day old fry in my tank... Unfortunately i took some advice that in result ended in tragic loss of all fry ( i removed the fry from the tank and put them into another setup- They died that night)

the fish were divided the last time i found the fry and they were found surrounding the larger fish- the smaller fish would eat them when they crossed the divider

2 days on the red devils seem like they want to play nice, i take the divider out like i usually do when they're being nice to each other, 11 days on and i have what looks to be eggs in my red devils hide out... I was wondering what TO do and what NOT to do. I already have some fry liquid food from the last lot. Any other information you can give me on what to do for them to survive would be HIGHLY appreciated.

Here are some of the photos.... i will be posting better quality photos of the fish individually to see if maybe you have a clue on which one is the male and which one is the female as one day we call them a her and the next is a he. 























































The last time the larger fish was guarding the fry, but now it seems the smaller one is!


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

The one with the black defends the eggs and the smaller, from anyone who goes near the tank.
the all orange usually wont leave the hide out at ALL so these photos are kind of opposites.
The little orange fish doesnt even come out to eat it's that busy guarding the eggs. lol


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

P.s this was my first lot of fry with the larger orange and black fish



















Did a very good job at protecting the fry and carrying the fry to safety when ventured too far away... untill i took most of the fry out and he ate the last ten of them............

He's a psycho fish. Keeps attacking the glass and my hands when cleaning the tank...never use to be this angry...

Anywho.... thought i'd put every single bit of information that i had on me


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *meedee1209*,

I do not have experince or advice related to breeding RDs. However, I wanted to ask how big you estimate your two RDs to be?

Thank you for sharing the photos.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

Around 3-4 Inches tops


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

few days along and we now see fry swimming very close to their eggs. in a few days we should see free swimmers but for now their eggs are good enough nourishment.

im glad to see that we have a new lot of fry, i wasnt happy when the last lot died, but this time both the fish seem to be doing this together which wasnt the case at all last time.

will keep you updated


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice! I'm either getting a RD, Midas or Jag pair for my 5' 125 at some point.

What size tank are yours in? Did you force the pair or get a group and let them choose each other?


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

my girlfriend got the whole aquarium for me for my 19th last september, so *** had the fish for just over 3 months, they are probably 5-6 months old, 4inches max at the moment.

was only going to buy 1 but got the 2nd for less then $5 ..2 for $20 it worked out as 

the tank is 55g .. they were fine with each other for a month, then they got aggressive.
i brought a divider with thin slots in it to divide them but keep breeding and flow possible.

2 weeks apart, then back together, as soon as they get aggressive i would split them up again...2 weeks apart and repeat.

they had the first lot of fry through the divider just before christmas, but after losing them all i think they realised they need each other. the divider has been out for 2-3 weeks now with new fry just hatching 

im upgrading my tank to a 6ft because 55g is too small for a full grown pair so id rather get a bigger tank now to save stress.

*** read 125 is a good enough size for a full grown pair of devils  ... they are great fun with good personalities. check out youtube for an idea of what they can be like 

so i just got lucky to get 1 male 1 female. but they didnt pair instantly.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've not had RDs so may stand to be corrected but when I put my hand near the glass with pairing fish it is the male that comes to drive me away. I think it's pretty normal for the first time to be difficult for fish to work through the process. Not to feel the loss was entirely your fault and as you are finding, it will not be your last chance. Once you and the fish figure it out, is when real trouble comes round. What do I do with all these fish??? :fish:

Nice looking group.


----------



## meedee1209 (Dec 23, 2010)

today - free swimmers ...
just managed to get my hand into the tank with a syringe to squirt the liquid food into the hideout for them.. didnt get attacked, lol, just


----------

